# looking for proven breeding pair in Hawaii



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

Aloha Everyone! Looking for proven breeding pair of racing homers in Hawaii. Used to race in the late 70's, but work got in the way. Now with 9 yr. old daughter really interested in homers, it sort of rekindled my interest in the sport. I know the birds here are a bit unique(I do remember that homers do not like flying over water, hence races are ran from other islands)I would imagine breeders in Hawaii, breed for the quality of consistently returning home from outer islands. Would even consider YBs to start with. Mahalo


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google--Rainbow Pigeons - Doug Bitter he is in Hawaii


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I think Eddie Tangonan lives in Hawaii, he is usually a top notch futurity guy.


----------



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

@sky tx ...thanks, actually I found out he lives on Oahu, I'll be there in a couple days. @Matt Bell...thanks, sorry took so long to reply. Will try to find him, would you know how to get in touch with him?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Uh, not really. I just know that he made his name by doing VERY well in the SnowBird Race. Could maybe just try to google Ed Tangonan pigeons or something of that nature.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mauimiho said:


> Aloha Everyone! Looking for proven breeding pair of racing homers in Hawaii. Used to race in the late 70's, but work got in the way. Now with 9 yr. old daughter really interested in homers, it sort of rekindled my interest in the sport. I know the birds here are a bit unique(I do remember that homers do not like flying over water, hence races are ran from other islands)I would imagine breeders in Hawaii, breed for the quality of consistently returning home from outer islands. Would even consider YBs to start with. Mahalo


 During the Smith Family Loft National testing program we had in 2007, a YB kit of ours ended up on one of those islands. The birds made a good showing of themselves, showing that good stock is good stock, wheather the race course is by land or by sea.  It's the shipping that I recall is a pain. It's a little like shipping to another country.


----------



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

@smithfamilyloft thanks for the comment, I totally agree. My first thought was to try to get from a well established loft nationally, but after getting some info on shipping them here, I switched on trying to purchasing from local first. Then, if I can't find anything to my liking from here, I'll have to try from up there.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

mauimiho said:


> Aloha Everyone! Looking for proven breeding pair of racing homers in Hawaii. Used to race in the late 70's, but work got in the way. Now with 9 yr. old daughter really interested in homers, it sort of rekindled my interest in the sport. I know the birds here are a bit unique(I do remember that homers do not like flying over water, hence races are ran from other islands)I would imagine breeders in Hawaii, breed for the quality of consistently returning home from outer islands. Would even consider YBs to start with. Mahalo


Hansen, Darryl
[email protected]

Also several listings on AU band list page http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php?year=2011&f=H


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

mauimiho said:


> Aloha Everyone! Looking for proven breeding pair of racing homers in Hawaii. Used to race in the late 70's, but work got in the way. Now with 9 yr. old daughter really interested in homers, it sort of rekindled my interest in the sport. I know the birds here are a bit unique(I do remember that homers do not like flying over water, hence races are ran from other islands)I would imagine breeders in Hawaii, breed for the quality of consistently returning home from outer islands. Would even consider YBs to start with. Mahalo


I hope this helps and does not break any rules. Just posting information.

07/06/2011 Fabry goedon jensen and sions from hawaii
Contact : john
Telephone : 808-982-6074
E-mail : [email protected]

Description
i have very nice birds some for sale not in a rush to sell proven line i just got back i birds ive been on and of from age 7 i had this lines since 1986 was the sion and the gordons then the fabres and jensen fro 1990 they have done good for me when i had the chance to race i just got backintio it again so i got some of my old staock back bred them now im loaded i will have some two yr olds for sale some have flown over water already uill be flying yb this yr i really feel its going to bve good like anything else health number one and you put 110 percent in them youi get 110 back e mail me we can taljk i also have some nice plumb and strawberry colrs wich im breedeing again and they fly aloha call or email me john top flight lofts puna hawaii also some videos on you tube


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

There is also a member here that goes by the name of ezemaxima , he could probably help you find some good birds , his are very awesome to say the least


----------



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

Mahalo Pigeonvilla, will look him up.


----------

